# Mail demande sans arrêt le mot de passe: que se passe-t-il?



## boulifb (17 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Mail me demande sans arrêt le mot de passe de mon compte pour récupérer les mails. Il semble ne pas enregistrer le mot de passe.

Qu'est-ce qui se passe? Mail est malade?

Cordialement.

Fred.


----------



## FataMorgana (17 Mars 2008)

boulifb a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> Mail me demande sans arrêt le mot de passe de mon compte pour récupérer les mails. Il semble ne pas enregistrer le mot de passe.
> 
> ...



Bonjour tu as bien vérifié que le mot de passe était rentré dans le paramètres des comptes et vérifié aussi que celui-ci était le bon? 
A+

Si tu as changé de MP vérifies aussi du côté du trousseau d'accès...


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2008)

Tu es sur un compte gmail ?


----------



## boulifb (17 Mars 2008)

Le mot de passe est le bon
Je suis sur un compte free. Je n'ai jamais eu de problème jusqu'à aujourd'hui.

Cordialement.

Fred.


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2008)

Je te demandais ça car aujourd'hui j'ai eu le même problème avec gmail.


----------



## boulifb (17 Mars 2008)

J'ai rebooté la box et lancé un gros coup d'onyx puis redémarré ma machine et ça semble être 
rentré dans l'ordre.

Il semble que ce soit le serveur de mail free qui soit HS quelques instants.

Mais bon, une grosse maintenance de temps en temps ne peut pas faire de mal à ma machine.

Cordialement.

Fred.


----------



## fredintosh (17 Mars 2008)

On est visiblement plusieurs ce soir à avoir ce problème, et tous chez free...

Je vous laisse en tirer les conclusions...


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Mars 2008)

Je suis également chez Free, et je suis frappé exactement par le même problème. Grrrr


----------



## mikeosx (18 Mars 2008)

Idem pour moi, 2 comptes mail free...et demande de mot de passe en permanence depuis aujourd'hui... 

Que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## Macounette (18 Mars 2008)

Même souci pour free ce soir.
J'ai une bonne demi-douzaine de comptes mail et c'est le seul qui déconne.... :mouais:

Vu que nous sommes plusieurs à avoir ce problème ce soir, c'est probablement lié à leurs serveurs.... !


----------



## kekifofer (18 Mars 2008)

Reboot de ma freebox hd et plus de probleme


----------



## fredintosh (18 Mars 2008)

kekifofer a dit:


> Reboot de ma freebox hd et plus de probleme



Honnêtement, je veux bien te croire, mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre quel pourrait être le rapport...  
Un compte mail n'est pas lié spécifiquement à une freebox donnée. 

Ce matin, chez moi, toujours le même problème, par intermittence.


----------



## boulifb (18 Mars 2008)

Visiblement c'était chez free que ça déconnait.
Ce matin tout semble être rentré dans l'ordre jusqu'au prochain plantage.

Cordialement.

Fred.


----------



## kekifofer (18 Mars 2008)

Ah zut c'est repartis chez moi


----------



## sphillips (18 Mars 2008)

Idem ça plante depuis le milieu d'après midi pour moi (et je ne suis pas connecté depuis ma freebox, mais depuis mon labo qui est à 200 km de ma freebox  )
A mon humble avis, il faut juste attendre...


----------



## charlex (18 Mars 2008)

idem pour moi, autant chez moi que dans mon appart (étudiant)... 
Je rencontre régulièrement ce problème depuis plusieurs années


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Mars 2008)

Moi aussi Free, moi aussi problème Mot de Passe...

Problème passager mais récurant chez Free...


----------



## boulifb (18 Mars 2008)

Ouais, c'est reparti... Qu'est-ce qu'ils font chez Free???
C'est agaçant cette demande de mot de passe...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

boulifb a dit:


> Ouais, c'est reparti... Qu'est-ce qu'ils font chez Free???
> C'est agaçant cette demande de mot de passe...



Moi idem. Free prétend qu'il n'y a aucun problème !

Albert


----------



## fredintosh (18 Mars 2008)

Halbert a dit:


> Free prétend qu'il n'y a aucun problème !


Faudrait leur donner l'adresse de ce fil...  :hein:





Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Problème passager mais *récurant* chez Free...



Pratique pour la vaisselle très sale, donc ! 

Bon, sans rire, le forum "Internet et réseau, à quoi pensez vous qu'il serve


----------



## leonzeur (18 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir 
ça fait plusieurs fois que ça m'arrive aussi mais depuis hier, même avec un hard reboot et un coup d'onyx, rien n'a changé ..j'ai deux adresses mails chez free et je me vois taper sans arrêt mes mots de passe sur les deux ordis...énervant au début puis on finit par le prendre avec humour.......


----------



## Macounette (18 Mars 2008)

Même problème en ce qui me concerne..... :sleep:


----------



## angstrom (19 Mars 2008)

pareil, quatre comptes free et qui demandent , pas tous en même temps mot de passe sur mot de passe. Depuis hier aprés midi, jusqu'a maintenant toujours. 
Aucune explication, Onyx n'a rien changé pour moi.
Si quelqu'un a une explication :mouais:


----------



## boulifb (19 Mars 2008)

Je vois que c'est général. Mais à part ça Madame la Marquise tout va très bien.

Ni un hard reboot de la boite, ni un coup d'onyx ne font l'affaire...

Ils vont bien finir par s'en appercevoir...


----------



## angstrom (19 Mars 2008)

j'ajoute que j'ai poussé le bouchon, passablement excédé, à re installer la mise à jour Combo X.5.2 .... Tres inutilement d'ailleurs.
mot de passe mot de passe mot de passe  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

angstrom a dit:


> j'ajoute que j'ai poussé le bouchon, passablement excédé, à re installer la mise à jour Combo X.5.2 .... Tres inutilement d'ailleurs.
> mot de passe mot de passe mot de passe  :affraid:



Que peut-on faire vis à vis de free ? Faites comme moi, écrivez : au 100 ième email, ils réagiront

Albert


----------



## angstrom (19 Mars 2008)

Halbert a dit:


> Que peut-on faire vis à vis de free ? Faites comme moi, écrivez : au 100 ième email, ils réagiront
> 
> Albert



d'accord mais tu as ecrits à quelle adresse, que l'on puisse s'accorder.... parce ca continue toujours ce matin....


----------



## fredintosh (19 Mars 2008)

Je viens de constater pire : depuis 2 jours, une amie affirme m'avoir envoyé un mail, que je n'ai pas reçu (j'en ai reçu d'autres entre temps, sur ce même compte).
Je viens de le recevoir ce matin, daté d'il y a deux jours. :mouais: 

Ça devient pire que La Poste, chez Free !


----------



## leonzeur (19 Mars 2008)

hier soir j'ai essayé l'assistance par tchat de Free ..j'ai eu une sorte d'humanoïde robotisé qui après environ 10 minutes d'explications a fini par me dire que ce tchat était réservé aux usagers de windows et que les usagers de mac doivent appeler un numéro 08...
PC gratuit, Mac tu raques....
Je pense que si ça continue, je vais envoyer un petit recommandé de derrière les fagots à Free..ils sont experts en désinformation et en foutage de gueule en tous les cas...
heu..pardon ..ça a l'art de me mettre en colère ce peu de considération qu'ils ont de leurs clients..
pour info voila aussi deux forums traitant du même problème : 
http://www.freenews.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=625413
http://www.aduf.org/profile.php?mode=sendusername


----------



## boulifb (19 Mars 2008)

Ça continue toujours ce jour...
Je vais finir par virer le compte free et n'utiliser que mon compte .mac.


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

Hello,
une solution: abandonner pop au profit d'imap, ça fonctionne chez moi.


----------



## angstrom (19 Mars 2008)

vu sur forum free, si ca peux servir 
"Il m'est arrivé exactement le meme probleme hier!
En fait, je ne sais absolument pas pourquoi, les preferences de mail se sont changées toutes seules... Essayez de regarder dans l'onglet avancé des preferences de mail si l'authentification est bien sur "Mot de Passe" (moi elle s'etait mise sanas raison apparente sur APOP). J'ai fait la modif et tout remarche à nouveau....

J'ai fait de même et il semble que tout soit rentré dans l'ordre.
Par contre, j'ignore pourquoi ce parametre a été modifié...
Chez moi, j'utilise .mac pour synchroniser mes machines et j'ai eu de nombreuses alertes absconses lors des synchros... peut-être en rapport ?"

je viens de faire la manip mais etrangement les prefs ne restent pas et retournent une à une vers APOP apres demarrage de mail


----------



## kesako (19 Mars 2008)

Meme probleme releve sur le lien donne en premiere page de ce post. Pour rappel, c'est ici http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=210216.

Peut-etre qu'on pourrait tous se retrouver sur le meme post pour partager plus facilement nos potentiels solutions, fructueuses ou  non. Je trouve ca plus pratique que de devoir se balader entre les deux posts. ​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

angstrom a dit:


> vu sur forum free, si ca peux servir
> "Il m'est arrivé exactement le meme probleme hier!
> En fait, je ne sais absolument pas pourquoi, les preferences de mail se sont changées toutes seules... Essayez de regarder dans l'onglet avancé des preferences de mail si l'authentification est bien sur "Mot de Passe" (moi elle s'etait mise sanas raison apparente sur APOP). J'ai fait la modif et tout remarche à nouveau....
> 
> ...



Idem...
Albert


----------



## leonzeur (19 Mars 2008)

depuis mon retour tardif ce soir je remarque que sans rien modifier dans les préférences de mail, il n'y a plus de rejet systématique du mot de passe par le serveur...tout semble rentré dans l'ordre ...
par contre, par curiosité, je suis allé dans préférences/avancé et, effectivement, l'authentification est sur APOP ..Je remets " mot de passe ", je relance et idem..ça reste sur APOP ..
Mais en tous les cas ça remarche..c'est l'essentiel....


----------



## Anick88 (24 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,je ne suis pas chez free et j'ai le même problème! grrrrrr
Vous avez une idée


----------



## Anick88 (26 Mars 2008)

Anick88 a dit:


> Bonsoir,je ne suis pas chez free et j'ai le même problème! grrrrrr
> Vous avez une idée




Deux jours plus tard et c'est encore la galère.......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

Rassurez-vous, le problème n'est pas réservé qu'aux utilisateurs Free,  en Belgique chez Skynet et Scarlet le problème arrive occasionnellement également.


----------



## Anick88 (27 Mars 2008)

Maloo a dit:


> Rassurez-vous, le problème n'est pas réservé qu'aux utilisateurs Free,  en Belgique chez Skynet et Scarlet le problème arrive occasionnellement également.



Bien ici je vous jure ça dure depuis plus d'un mois,donc pas occasionellement! je dois déconnecté mail pour qui arrête de me demandé mon mot de passe,et quand je veut savoir si j'ai des messages alors je reconnecte


----------



## tsss (27 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> Hello,
> une solution: abandonner pop au profit d'imap, ça fonctionne chez moi.



pourtant ce msg n'est pas invisible ....


----------



## Isado (31 Mars 2008)

Anick88 a dit:


> Bien ici je vous jure ça dure depuis plus d'un mois,donc pas occasionellement! je dois déconnecté mail pour qui arrête de me demandé mon mot de passe,et quand je veut savoir si j'ai des messages alors je reconnecte



...et l'oiseau sur le timbre de l'icône «Mail» dans le «dock» qui ne cesse de s'animer pour me redemander mon mot de passe ; exactement la même problème qu'Anick88 (Mac OS X 10.4.11, serveur Sympatico).


----------



## tsss (31 Mars 2008)

Isado a dit:


> ...et l'oiseau sur le timbre de l'icône «Mail» dans le «dock» qui ne cesse de s'animer pour me redemander mon mot de passe ; exactement la même problème qu'Anick88 (Mac OS X 10.4.11, serveur Sympatico).



erf, et pour toi, pas de bol impossible de switcher en imap, sympatico ne le propose pas (je crois).


----------



## Anick88 (31 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,alors on fait quoi ??? personne a une idée


----------



## tsss (31 Mars 2008)

Anick88 a dit:


> Bonsoir,alors on fait quoi ??? personne a une idée



je pense que tu est bonne pour continuer à attendre (quoi, je ne sais pas) ... visiblement tu sembles pas être motivée pour utiliser IMAP au lieu de POP


----------



## Anick88 (31 Mars 2008)

Bien sur si celà peu règlé le problème,comment on fait dit moi....

merci


----------



## Michel CANU (9 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai déja demandé partout sur Orange, sans résultat .
Sans arrêt l'on me demande mon mot de passe; Impossible de le connecter en permanence, ma demande ne peut pas être prise en compte la case à cet effet ne répond pas.
Avant je n'avais pas ce problème.
Ras le bol !!! Dois aller chez Bouygue, SFR,....
*Lorsque je demande chez wanadoo/Orange de faire le nécessaire je n'ai aucune réponse mon message sera peut être pris en compte !!!*
Merci de bien vouloir voir ce qui peut être fait
Cordialement
michel-canu@wanadoo.fr


----------



## pickwick (9 Octobre 2009)

Edite ton message et supprime ton adresse mail sinon tu vas recevoir des spams....
Par ailleurs, est ce que cela fonctionne à partir d'une autre session utilisateur ?
Ouvres trousseau d'accès et supprimes toutes les références à Orange et retente la connexion avec une saisie de mot de passe, cela pourrait fonctionner ensuite.


----------



## Michel CANU (9 Octobre 2009)

*Est ce suite à mon message mais j'ai de plus en plus de demande pour mettre mon mot de passe et impossible de le mettre une seule fois au début.*
*Avant il était mémorisé et c'était simple ou est ce que l'on se moque de moi*
Michel CANU
michel-canu@wanadoo.fr


----------



## pickwick (9 Octobre 2009)

Michel CANU a dit:


> *Est ce suite à mon message mais j'ai de plus en plus de demande pour mettre mon mot de passe et impossible de le mettre une seule fois au début.*
> *Avant il était mémorisé et c'était simple ou est ce que l'on se moque de moi*
> Michel CANU
> michel-canu@wanadoo.fr



non mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce ton ? 
je n'ai pas l'habitude d'induire en erreur les gens que je tente de dépanner
et crier  comme tu le fais en insinuant des choses n'arrangera pas ton problème.
Et ton adresse mail en clair te jouera des tours de spams...
non mais...


----------



## Macounette (12 Octobre 2009)

Je pense que Monsieur Canu n'a pas trop l'habitude des forums 

Notamment du fait que (a) on n'écrit pas en majuscules ni en gras sur les forums car cela équivaut à crier et (b) qu'il vaut mieux accompagner ses messages d'émoticônes (smileys) histoire de mieux faire passer l'humour ou l'ironie (peu visibles sur un message écrit) et finalement (c) on ne publie jamais son adresse mail sous peine de se faire inonder de spams, ou pire encore, se voir pirater son compte mail 

Donc Monsieur Michel CANU, merci de tenir compte de ce qui précède et de répondre si vous avez essayé le conseil donné par pickwick:



pickwick a dit:


> Ouvres trousseau d'accès et supprimes toutes les références à Orange et retente la connexion avec une saisie de mot de passe, cela pourrait fonctionner ensuite.




voilà, c'était ma minute _help-a-nioub_', à vous les studios


----------



## ecosmeri (22 Janvier 2010)

moi jai un compte hotmail et jsui chez orange et il me demande aussi mon mots de passe de temps temps et il n'enregistre pas dans le trousseau j'ai nettoyer un peu mon trousseau mais rien n'y fait.
quelqu'un a la solution?


----------



## pickwick (23 Janvier 2010)

Si ce n'est que de temps en temps ce n'est pas bien grave, cela vient de l'indisponibilité du serveur très certainement et cela s'arrange tout seul jusqu'au prochain coup.
Sinon recrée sous un autre nom dans Mail ton compte hotmail et regarde si cela fonctionne mieux en activant ce compte.


----------



## billboc (29 Avril 2010)

est-ce que le probleme pourrait être lié à l'utilisation de la synchro via mobileme
car je rencontre le probleme sur tous mes macs (synchornisés via mobileme)
et mon pere qui n'utilise pas mobileme n'a pas ce probleme de demande de mot de passe incessante...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Avril 2010)

et qui est chez free?


----------



## billboc (29 Avril 2010)

perso probleme idem avec free et nordnet...


----------



## CONDORSAIT (30 Avril 2010)

Même problème avec free et libertysurf (Alice = désormais Free). Plusieurs fois par jour on me demande le MDP sur chaque compte. Je pense que le pb vient du serveur de free qui n'arrive pas à assimiler tout le trafic.
Depuis hier ça semble s'améliorer


----------



## billboc (30 Avril 2010)

CONDORSAIT a dit:


> Même problème avec free et libertysurf (Alice = désormais Free). Plusieurs fois par jour on me demande le MDP sur chaque compte. Je pense que le pb vient du serveur de free qui n'arrive pas à assimiler tout le trafic.
> Depuis hier ça semble s'améliorer



c'est possible que ce soit le traffic, mais est-ce que les PCistes ont le même problèmes ?

sinon je ne remplis jamais la demande du mot de passe (annuler) et quelques secondes apres ça remarche allez comprendre


----------



## chris555 (30 Avril 2010)

billboc a dit:


> c'est possible que ce soit le traffic, mais est-ce que les PCistes ont le même problèmes ?
> 
> sinon je ne remplis jamais la demande du mot de passe (annuler) et quelques secondes apres ça remarche allez comprendre


bonjour
j'ai eu le même problème, cela venais des protocoles d'identification de mail qui avaient étés modifiés suite à une mise à jour???    je l'ai résolu de la façon suivante

ouvrir les préférences de mail--sélectionner un compte--sélectionner "Avancé" et enfin choisir "mot de passe" dans la liste "Authentification"
recommencer pour chaque compte si il y en a plusieurs

voilà c'est tout bête mais faut le savoir )


----------



## billboc (30 Avril 2010)

et ben pour le moment ça marche ! merci je croise les doigts pour que ça continue...

PS: j'ai l'horrible impression d'avori deja posé la question et d'avoir déjà eu la réponse, début d'alzheimer ?


----------



## alessmuse (21 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 

eh bien pour poursuivre le sujet... j'ai un soucis identique et je suis chez.. AOL... je rencontre le soucis d'avoir à systématiquement retaper mon mot de passe uniquement pour envoyer un mail...et régulièrement également Mail me signale que mon compte n'est pas connecté... alors qu'il l'est, je reçois les mails sans problème dès que la boîte est relevée... Pour info, j'ai ce problème depuis que je suis passée de Léopard à Snow Léopard sur MacBook...y aurait-il un rapport, faut-il reconfigurer Mail?

Merci!


----------



## billboc (21 Mai 2010)

chris555 a dit:


> ouvrir les préférences de mail--sélectionner un compte--sélectionner "Avancé" et enfin choisir "mot de passe" dans la liste "Authentification"
> recommencer pour chaque compte si il y en a plusieurs



ça marche pas ça ??
pour moi cela a tout résolu


----------



## alessmuse (21 Mai 2010)

Oui, déjà fait! Mais curieusement, Mail ne me demande la réécriture du mot de passe que pour le compte principal (j'ai trois adresses AOL sur Mail). Quand j'envoie un mail de cette adresse, il se met sur une des deux autres en me demandant d'en sélectionner une connectée?!?! alors que les trois le sont, et ensuite, une fois que je choisis la principale, il me redemande le mot de passe... compliqué...


----------



## billboc (22 Mai 2010)

tu as ce probleme à l'envoi ou à la reception ?
c'est quoi pour toi la différence entre compte principale et compte secondaire ? je ne crois que Mail fasse ce genre de distinguo ?


----------



## alessmuse (22 Mai 2010)

J'ai ce problème à l'envoi uniquement. Ce que j'appelle compte principal est la première adresse configurée sur AOL... effectivement je ne pense pas que Mail fasse cette distinction. Quand par exemple on m'écrit sur cette adresse et que je rédige un message de réponse, au moment de l'envoi, Mail m'indique que le compte n'est pas connecté (étrange puisque je viens de recevoir le mail), d'en choisir un dans la liste des comptes (je re-choisis le même), et là, Mail me demande d'écrire mon mot de passe... et ça marche... mais l'opération est systématique... je me demandais donc, dans un post précédent si le fait d'être passé à Snow Léopard n'était pas la cause puisque j'ai ce problème depuis...


----------



## billboc (22 Mai 2010)

ça doit être un problème avec les paramètres SMTP
il faut que tu vérifies les différents options possibles dans les préfs
car ça doit marcher !


----------



## alessmuse (22 Mai 2010)

Je ne sais pas comment changer les paramètres SMTP, help... mais je suis allée vérifier dans le Trousseau d'accès que les deux cases de vérouillage pendant la suspension d'activité étaient bien décochées... ce qui est le cas, donc aucune raison de ce côté-là de me demander le mot de passe à chaque envoi...


----------



## billboc (22 Mai 2010)

pour regler le smtp:

prefs de Mail -> comptes -> informations du compte -> cliquer sur le menu du bas : serveurs d'envoi (SMTP) et choisir Modifier la liste des serveurs SMTP

selectionne le serveur que tu utilises habituellement dans la colonne nom du serveur

puis clique dessous sur "avancé"

chez moi j'ai coché :
- utiliser les ports par defaut et choisi "aucune" pour authentification

si cela ne fonctionne pas
- cocher : utiliser le port personnalisé et noter 25 + authentification "aucune
(il se peut que tu sois obliger de refaire la manip plusieurs fois pendant quelques jours mais je ne sais pas pourquoi...)

essaye pour voir, tiens nous au courant


----------



## alessmuse (22 Mai 2010)

Alors...
 j'ai tenté de cocher "aucune" dans Authentification, et cela pour les trois comptes... et là, une petite icône d'avertissement est apparue à chaque fois que je veux confirmer mes modifs: Mail me dit que je ne peux pas les faire car les serveurs rentrent en conflit!!! On me demande de résoudre les conflits avant de faire des modifs... Donc, j'ai remis les mots de passe.. cela dit voilà ce qui apparait dans la case "Serveur d'envoi": smtp.aol.com:mon nom (déconnecté)... et ça pour tous les comptes! 
Je vais tenter l'autre solution que tu me proposes, le port personnalisé 25...

Eh bien... rien à faire... modifs refusées à chaque fois que je veux indiquer "aucune" dans Authentification... et pire... maintenant, Mail ne reconnait plus mon mot de passe... tout va bien...


----------



## alessmuse (22 Mai 2010)

Alors, jai TOUT re-configuré :
-	Jai surtout bien fait attention de mettre le même nom pour « Adresse électronique » ET « Nom dutilisateur » pour chacun des comptes (ce qui nétait pas le cas, et devait du coup créer un conflit quelque part car javais mis mes nom et prénom dans « Nom dutilisateur »)
-	Jai également fait attention à ce que lextension du serveur soit la même que celle de lutilisateur au moment de lenvoi des mails
-	Jai laissé les mots de passe et coché « Utiliser les ports par défaut »
Après enregistrement du tout, et plusieurs essais en passant dune boîte à lautre, je nai plus besoin de retaper le mot de passe pour envoyer un mail
(effectivement, jai dû refaire ces réglages plusieurs fois de suite avant que cela reste stablemystère)

Pourvu que ça dure !


----------

